# P1447 Evap purge Flow Monitor



## crazynut52 (Mar 28, 2009)

My SES light is on, (1997 HB) The code came up as P1447 (Evap Purge Flow Monitor)


Is this the valve I have read on here that just needs to be cleaned, which is attached to the charcoal canister? 

If not, What other options should I try? I turned it off with the computer and it was back on in about 20 miles. 

Anyone had this problem and fix it? 

Thanks


----------



## crazynut52 (Mar 28, 2009)

anybody.............?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you can also get that code if the gas cap isnt on all they way or doesnt seal. good chance its the canister itself. its above the spare tire.


----------

